# First kali class



## Emptyhand (Dec 4, 2008)

Simply,...what a rush !

I really enjoyed my first class.  All the info was a little overwhelming but I thoroughly enjoyed the start of my learning process in this amazing art.

I look forward to more lessons. 

I am also taking JKD in conjunction with kali.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 4, 2008)

Bwahahaha!!!

Another convert in the making.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, that's great! I like the FMAs too.


----------



## Jimi (Dec 5, 2008)

Kali, Escrima, Arnis. I love it. Have fun.


----------

